# Kindle Cases - The built-in hinge system



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

Is there a particular reason why so few aftermarket cases make use of the hinge facility built-in to the Kindle?

I use an M-Edge case which I'm delighted with so far but have seen loads of other cases which look great.  But the thing that puts me off is that they don't use the hinge.

It's so much neater than any other methods so I'm curious as to why only Amazon and M-Edge (as far as I can see) offer this system?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably because word got out that some people cracked their Kindles with the hinge system.... so people think better safe than sorry.  I know I'd rather not take a chance since I'm perfectly happy with the other options from M-Edge and Oberon Design.


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah, that's interesting.  But if the Kindle was cracked then surely Amazon would have to replace the unit as that would indicate a design defect?

Thanks for the explanation though, I wondered if there was some licence issue or if the actual hinge components meant it was not cost effective for everyone to offer them.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I believe Amazon has a patent -- or has filed for one -- for their hinge system.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

DarrenG said:


> Ah, that's interesting. But if the Kindle was cracked then surely Amazon would have to replace the unit as that would indicate a design defect?
> 
> Thanks for the explanation though, I wondered if there was some licence issue or if the actual hinge components meant it was not cost effective for everyone to offer them.


User error is the only problem with hinges. If the hinge had been responsible for damaging Kindles, Amazon would not have produced a new cover using the same system -- nor would other companies want to use them.

You are exactly right about the license issue. In addition to some companies not being willing or able to pay the price, it could well be that Amazon has preferences about which companies are given access to the hinge.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

Dana said:


> Probably because word got out that some people cracked their Kindles with the hinge system.... so people think better safe than sorry. I know I'd rather not take a chance since I'm perfectly happy with the other options from M-Edge and Oberon Design.


DarrenG
I see nothing wrong with the hinge system. In my opinion, those that cracked their cases with the hinge system, made the somewhat unorthodox method of picking up the reader from the back panel without holding it together from the side that opens. Not sure why you would do that, but.........it has been done. Thereby calling the hinges a bad system.

I pesonally think they are the nicest, cleanest method of mounting the Kindle. I recently converted an Oberon case over to the hinge system, by mounting the inner panel from the Amazon case into the Oberon. Works great for me.

Fuzzy9uy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I love the hinge system and have converted an Oberon to it like fuzzy. BUT having used the amazon cover when I first got the kindle it is very easy to open it from the back and stress the hinge and crack the kindle with the Amazon cover as there is little to differentiate front from back. The cost of using the patented hinge is probably prohibitive for oberon.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I love the hinge system and have converted an Oberon to it like fuzzy. BUT having used the amazon cover when I first got the kindle it is very easy to open it from the back and stress the hinge and crack the kindle with the Amazon cover as there is little to differentiate front from back. The cost of using the patented hinge is probably prohibitive for oberon.


Pushka,
Doesn't the little metallic oval on the front cover that says "Amazon Kindle", call your attention to what is the front cover. I can't imagine ever picking it up just by one open edge; either back or front panel. I always lift it holding the two open side panels together. I'm even doing this with the Oberon cover that I converted to the hinges, even though it has the clasp with the bands. Just seems like a strange way to pick something up. This to me sounds like those that broke the Kindles, did it to themselves.

Hope your enjoying your HINGED OBERON!!!!

Fuzzy9uy


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

It's not difficult to pick up the Amazon cover by the back.  I did it once. Then I got some double-sided sticky foam and secured the back of the K to the inside-back of the cover, and so now if I pick it up wrong, it all hangs together.  Works like a charm.  I like Amazon cover.  While it's not as beautiful as an Oberon, it's very neat and compact with little bulk but good sturdiness.  (However, if someone forced an Oberon on me, I wouldn't turn it down!!  LOL!)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Dana said:


> Probably because word got out that some people cracked their Kindles with the hinge system.... so people think better safe than sorry. I know I'd rather not take a chance since I'm perfectly happy with the other options from M-Edge and Oberon Design.


that would be a good deterent


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

OCTOVO and Cole Haan also use the hinge system and make some very nice cases.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep fuzzy, loving my adapted oberon!  I know it is rationale to think that people will puck up the Amazin from the front and not the back, but when you get distracted ( eg in a busy house with kids and telephones and pets etc) it is easy to just get it wrong. Also my brother who was curious about the kindle and had never seen one before did exactly that - tried to open it from the back. That is unlikely to happen with the Oberon though with it's bungee and clasp. 

I am just really pleased I did this but have also put into place measues that don't place stress on the kindle -eg by using a pretty matcing thin hair elastic down the right side when reading. I used this with the oberon before I did the hinge thing anyway. 

Many will continue to be happy with Oberon just the way it is, which is great, and others will continue to experiment. Sometimes that doesn't work fir the best but it is how things get improved.


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

Are there any other manufacturers aside from Amazon and M-Edge who produce cases with the hinge system?


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

DarrenG said:


> Are there any other manufacturers aside from Amazon and M-Edge who produce cases with the hinge system?


Yep, you can search Amazon for OCTO(vo) and Cole Haan... They both make beautiful cases but the cost significantly more than the Amazon case. Many would argue that they are well worth it.


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

As a UK customer I can't buy many of the items from the US Store and our UK Store has only a small selection of third party cases.

I quite like the latest version of Amazon's own case for its simplicity and the elastic band clasp but it's prohibitively expensive when shipping is added (price almost doubled!).

Why can't they offer their own Kindle accessories in the regional stores?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

MEdge go covers also use the hinge system. I think they are the closest to the amazon cover in size and price and they have a lot more padding and protection to ensure they are opened from the front not that back.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

DarrenG said:


> As a UK customer I can't buy many of the items from the US Store and our UK Store has only a small selection of third party cases.
> 
> I quite like the latest version of Amazon's own case for its simplicity and the elastic band clasp but it's prohibitively expensive when shipping is added (price almost doubled!).
> 
> Why can't they offer their own Kindle accessories in the regional stores?


OCTO (and M-Edge) have their own sites. I don't see the Kindle cases on Cole Haan's site.


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got an M-Edge case, a UK company started stocking a limited range recently.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And I ordered and received several medge go covers from Amazon into Australia.


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

M-edge deliver internationally but the shipping costs are so high that its not practical. The cost near doubles!


----------



## jameslucas (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's way to buy a hinge to use in custom-made covers? I suppose I could cannibalize an Amazon case, but that seems a tad wasteful.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

jameslucas said:


> Does anyone know if there's way to buy a hinge to use in custom-made covers? I suppose I could cannibalize an Amazon case, but that seems a tad wasteful.


Nope! Others have asked, and only way is to cannibalize an Amazon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,

From what I recall, M-Edge stopped using the hinge system because this system was breaking people's Kindles, we wanted to make sure we provided our customers with the possible device experience and there fore implemented another system to securely hold you device in place.


----------

